# Help the lesbian deprived kitty



## badkittyamy (Oct 13, 2006)

Okay so I love general art and don't mind faving a ton of artists who have mainly male characters. BUT does anyone know any good artists here who do lesbian characters? I'm having a very hard time finding any, it doesn't have to be yiff it just seems that you get an easy time finding straight art and gay art but no lesbians.
Help the deprived kitty?
;__;


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 13, 2006)

Good is subjective is it not?


----------



## Growly (Oct 14, 2006)

Have some lezbeans.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/193513/ (warning, watersports)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/186974/ (general porn)

Those are the only two I've drawn.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 14, 2006)

I could do lesbians...


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 14, 2006)

try browsing under multiple characters instead of female when looking for stuff like this. female is fine but if your having trouble you might wanna try broadening your search and such.

also i bet you would 'neer.


----------



## Evol (Oct 14, 2006)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/179184/ - kinda tame lesbian tie-up (boobies)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/166305/ - one of my own favorite pieces (pr0n)

I tend to do a lot of solo girl stuff too.  I'm also uploading a lesbian orgy pic very, very soon.


----------



## badkittyamy (Oct 14, 2006)

Good is subjective but most people understand that I mean things done with artistic skill. Proportions good lines etc. the general things you would critique a peice of artwork on.

And the problem is you can't search for female and multiple charcaters. I've tried the multiple character things many times and only come up with pages upon pages of ftraight or gay artwork.

I don't expect anyone to search for me just if they already know of any artists who mainly draw lesbians, since there are artists who only draw gay or straight couples I figured maybe there were a few lesbian only artists older members may know of.


----------



## Ultraviolet (Oct 15, 2006)

I have a few lesbian pieces ^-^
I really need and want to do a lot more but I've been shackled to commissions for a while..

I also suggest that you check out the following artists

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mab/

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kaemantis/


Im sure there are others ive missed out but Ive yet to sleep and its nearing 7 in the morning here


----------



## badkittyamy (Oct 16, 2006)

thanks for all the help guys -loves and hands out cookies-


----------



## Ultraviolet (Oct 16, 2006)

*serves out milk to go with cookies*

FA = needs... more... lesbians


----------



## DarkMeW (Oct 17, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Good is subjective is it not?



Maybe, but sucking is universal.


----------



## badkittyamy (Oct 17, 2006)

lmfao see i'm nicer about saying the same thing. And yes FA needs more lesbians ;__;


----------



## Damaratus (Oct 17, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> I could do lesbians...



Oh I bet you could, I bet you could. :wink:


----------



## shy (Oct 17, 2006)

In my signature is my site, there's not much of anything "girl on girl" there now but I haven't got through uploading all my old or much of my new stuff. Stay tuned if you like it. :d


----------



## Umbreona (Oct 26, 2006)

*Lesbeon?*

Well being largely a Lesbeon myself I will say 2 things. 1 Look at my Favs for some good pics. 2 read my Lesbeon stories. There are plenty of my works that involve Lesbeon action especailly considering my mate is a female Espeon.


----------



## Evol (Oct 26, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> I could do lesbians...



No.  Cause I maced you that one time, remember.


----------



## Kayla-La (Oct 26, 2006)

I loooooove to draw teh womenz and while I don't draw porn, I think I would be more willing to draw a lesbian couple to try to even things out a bit. I'm actually going to make a lesbian anthro webcomic someday when I have the spare time.


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 26, 2006)

*walks in wearing an eyepatch* i'm currently working on coloring a bit lesbian artwork right now as a matter of fact. the wip version is in my gallery and still has a long way to go.


----------



## Kayla-La (Oct 26, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> *walks in wearing an eyepatch*



Well, aren't you just a cutie? *pinches his cheeks*


----------



## garudaserpent (Oct 26, 2006)

Well, I don't draw yiff for the most part, but my "fursona" is a lesbian ^^;  Ignore my maleness, of course - she and her girlfriend are both characters in my comic, and I have a few pictures of them in my gallery.

Hope that's helpful at least ^^;


----------



## InvaderPichu (Oct 26, 2006)

My site has some lesbian pictures in the galleries. I'm too lazy to look for them, though. So here's a link to my site.

http://www.salemangel.gpknow.com/

*spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam*


----------



## Lyenuv (Oct 29, 2006)

I have at least on double ender girl X girl in my gallery


----------



## arta (Oct 31, 2006)

I might be able to help you too. I have few in my gallery ^_^. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/87272/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/48466/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/27507/


----------

